# Loxicom - thoughts...



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

My Pilgrim was put on Metacam for arthritis when he was seven. It worked wonders for about four years, when it just didn't seem as effective. He was then put on Previcox, a painkiller with a different active ingredient for the next two years. 
I agree, meloxicam really gives them a new lease on life and isn't it lovely seeing the oldies enjoying themselves again?! Like all painkillers, though, you have to watch for any side effects. Pilgrim had no worries. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend that you talk to your vet to see if it is best for your dog.
PS As for something extra, do you give Brodie supplements such as fish oil and glucosamine? My vet also recommended he was on these, too - but she insisted on the human grade capsules. Her arguments made sense to me.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, just saw this, my bridge boy was on Loxicom and I have some unused and completely sealed if you could use it (no charge of course)!.


----------



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

swishywagga said:


> Hi, just saw this, my bridge boy was on Loxicom and I have some unused and completely sealed if you could use it (no charge of course)!.


How nice of you to offer...I'm in the UK, not sure where you are.


----------



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Pilgrim123 said:


> PS As for something extra, do you give Brodie supplements such as fish oil and glucosamine? My vet also recommended he was on these, too - but she insisted on the human grade capsules. Her arguments made sense to me.


Brodie is on Yumove (green lipped muscle) which has made a huge difference. Vet says she's seen lots of dogs with big improvements after being on it for a while. Think I need some myself!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

weedrea said:


> How nice of you to offer...I'm in the UK, not sure where you are.


Yes, I'm in Devon. The Loxicom was bought in Scotland by coincidence when we were visiting. PM me your details, nice to see it go to a good home :smile2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

weedrea said:


> Brodie is on Yumove (green lipped muscle) which has made a huge difference. Vet says she's seen lots of dogs with big improvements after being on it for a while. Think I need some myself!


I've heard excellent reports about Yumove, I hope he continues to do well on it. Would love to see some photos of Brodie!.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I started Amber my almost 13 year old golden on Metacam but she started having elevated liver enzymes after 6 months of use so we had to take her off. I now give her a concoction of natural anti inflammatory supplements with 200mg of gabapentin in the morning and she seems to have just as good a mobility. She is fairly active with a trip somewhere once a week for fun on the beach or at a lake. She just isn't allowed to rough house anymore with my younger golden, Jonah.


----------

